# Shell Inlay possible?



## TurnerJP (May 13, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried to do shell inlay on their pens? I know common inlays are veneer, metal and stone powders, and even ivory at times...but much a high end pool cue, I'm wondering if it is possible to do shell ivory (specifically mother of pearl and abalone) inlay into a pen? 

How would one go about cutting a pattern out of shell and fitting it? I suppose that's a more general question than to the material specifically, but if anyone has had experience working with the stuff I'm all ears.

Thanks in advance,

JP


----------



## dgscott (May 13, 2011)

Take a look at this:
http://www.hakuminurushi.com/lacquerware/


----------



## TurnerJP (May 13, 2011)

That one pen with the lines of shell is truly stunning.

So it's possible to inlay shell into a pen...does anyone have experience working with it that they would like to share?


----------



## witz1976 (May 13, 2011)

Absolutely, Butch (ldb2000) here on IAP use to sell some...here are a few of his old listings:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=69802
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=69993

And an example of a finished pen: 
http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=15312


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 13, 2011)

There are many way to do this. I way I like to do them is to glue the inlays to a tube or built up tube and cast around them. You can buy precut shapes from people like luthiersupply.com or cut them from shell blanks with a jewelers saw.

Here's one I did about 5 years ago with that technique.


----------



## TurnerJP (May 13, 2011)

I see...so it seems you do a resin cast tube then rather than doing an ingraved inlay?


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 13, 2011)

TurnerJP said:


> I see...so it seems you do a resin cast tube then rather than doing an ingraved inlay?


 I've done it both ways, but casting around the inlay gives a much cleaner transition.  Its also possible to laser, scroll saw, or hand cut the pattern in a wood or plastic blank and fit the inlay.


----------



## PR_Princess (May 13, 2011)

Justin that is one way, but it is *not* the only way... 

To my knowledge Bruce (my hero) :worship::worship::worship: was the first to show a hand made MOP/Paua pen here on the IAP. Some followed Bruces's lead, each adding his own twist.

For inspiration I pulled up a few examples from the history files here.  Some of these pens have been cast in, some cast over, some have been inlayed (those links are eluding me at the moment), there are mosaics and even one carved one!


http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=1954
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=7826

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=26805

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=59417

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=66341

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=48012


And of course as Dan pointed out Butch too!


----------



## KenV (May 13, 2011)

And forget not those who use the luthier and cue makers tools -- CNC mills.

Many who do that work on a regular basis moved from hand work to CNC....


And be aware that the dust from shells is fine and abrasive in the lungs -- there is a lot of documentation of bad things associated with it.


----------



## TurnerJP (May 13, 2011)

Ok...let me elaborate further as to my interest in this subject:

I am an avid pool player, and have a customer who, in essence, became a customer through our interest in the game. He shoots in a local league near me. After a few games we got onto the topic of work - I told him that I turn pens as a small side thing for friends and family, and he was interested in buying one.

The design I have in my head, is to craft something that resembles a cue stick, while still keeping true to a pen look. What this means to me is a cocobolo rollerball (something larger, jr.gents+ in size) and two diamond points on the cap as an engraved inlay. I was at first thinking of using ivory...but then I realized that currently I don't feel experienced enough with other dentin and horn substances to cut inlay and make sure it comes out well, not to mention that I don't destroy the material itself. As MOP is less expensive and more abundant, I figured this would be perfect.

So this brings me to what options I have in regards to inlaying the two diamond points (like you would see in the butt section of a pool cue) into the cap?

As a side note, I truly appreciate the feedback and advice thus far. Thanks again.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 13, 2011)

For making cue stick blanks, there is none better than described in this thread.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=79294

For inlays, there is also alternate ivory available from exotics.com or a little more expensive ivory celluloid from american art plastics.  Both materials are much easier to work with than real ivory or MOP.


----------

